# Leather journal with flip top?



## bernilynn (Nov 22, 2008)

I drool over the Oberon Designs, and I have no objection to using Velcro- but I like to read with my Kindle propped up, so I use a Tuff-Luv cover as opposed to the M-Edge I own.  I love the way it works (the top flips UP, so you can prop it up, and it also has a built-in stand) but it's plain black leather, and I am NOT a plain black leather person.  Oberon has no plans to produce a top opening cover, so my question is- has anyone seen a really nice leather journal that opens from the top?
berni


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi,
I like that too, and actually suggested it to Oberon, for a future design, when I turned in my evaluation. I have this green case
which I really like...I found it on amazon... but forget the name, I think it also comes in blue and pink. I posted a link in a couple of earlier threads... but if you search Amazon with "Kindle Covers" and the color you want it should come up.









I'd say it is not the best quality leather but decent for the price and I like it a lot.

I also saw the tuff one in pink on amazon. I bookmarked it, cause I had heard good things but heard the company was discontinuing the K-covers?
http://www.amazon.com/Tuff-Luv-Executive-Classic-Leather-Amazon/dp/B001KH9L8E/ref=sr_1_87?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1226084286&sr=1-87


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh here I found mine in pink... 








_(Note: not currently available.)_


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Octochick said:


> Oh here I found mine in pink...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the one I have in the pink. I like it alot.


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

And I have it in black for Lotus (well, until my Lotus journal cover arrives from Oberon  ). It's called the MiViZu, and mine was their travel package with the Mighty Bright Light for $24.95. I agree with Octochick that it's not the highest quality leather, but it does seem to repel water well. Mr. Nemo knocked over a drink near it and it just beaded up and I wiped it off. After burying Mr. Nemo's body for spilling drinks around my Kindle.

Nemo


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Just another option since you love the Oberon covers like so many of us..... I like to read with my book propped up - and my hands free - so I use my Kindle in its Oberon large journal cover on a small lap stand.  It works perfectly and I couldn't be happier.  I'd be happy to post a picture if you want but I think you can imagine what it looks like.  My stand is slanted and has a small shelf/ledge that I place my Oberon cover on with my Kindle on it.  I don't have the Oberon Kindle cover.... as I explained in an earlier discussion (pictures provided).... I purchased a Mountain Pine Oberon large classic journal (6 x 9) and slid my original Amazon cover into the front and back flaps.  Works perfectly for me and really protects my Kindle.  I already have my next Oberon cover picked out and will order another journal.  BTW... neither of my Oberon covers are available in their Kindle cover.... so this gives an option to people who want a particular design that they are not using for their Kindle covers.  The Oberon covers are the most beautiful, incredible things going!!!


----------



## bernilynn (Nov 22, 2008)

And just to make matters more difficult for me, NOW the Oberon designs will have CORNERS!
BTW, I did try the MIVIZU case before I bought the Tuff-Luv, and sent it back.  Not only was the leather ickky, the color came off onto my Kindle!

So....who has a recommendation for a totally portable stand?

Thanks, all!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

bernilynn said:


> So....who has a recommendation for a totally portable stand?
> 
> Thanks, all!


Here's a really good stand. It's not very big (4.5 x 6.5), it folds up flat and is less than $8.

http://www.bookmatesplus.com/products/?category_id=36


----------

